# Some of my favorite Bottles I own



## Falcon (Dec 5, 2010)

This is a neat figural bottle that was found at the family homestead, when they were tearing it down back in the early 1970's. It was the "Queen" of my collection, untill the LBJ showed up.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 5, 2010)

opps, looks like that's the label...LOL  Here is the bottle


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 5, 2010)

I've seen those and like them. I named it Mr. Buttersworth.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 14, 2010)

I have owned this one for quite some time. In the early days of research, this was referred to as a "Womans Suffrage bottle, or a Carrie Nation Bottle" and was so listed in several books. Now in the day of the moderen intranet, I can find an example of this bottle on display at the Brooklyn Museum as part of the Decorative Arts listed as Bottle, figure of Carrie Nation http://www.brooklynmuseum.org/opencollection/objects/605/Bottle_Figure_of_Carrie_Nation
 Intresting how our hobbies become someone else's art.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 14, 2010)

I never would have associated the top hat and cane with her. I do see the purse now. It's interesting with a vinegar label.


----------



## Wangan (Dec 14, 2010)

Her cane looks like an umbrella to me.Im surprised they didnt have her holding her little kindling axe.Ive never liked her personally.She epitomizes every self imposing character that thinks their way is the only right way.You know,like Hitler and that 8th grade teacher I had that threatened to kick anyone with her "Army" shoes that stepped out of line.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She has a face only a mother could love on payday, and one thats on Welfare, because thats only once a month.[] Its a nice fitting Vinegar bottle,but I think they made her look like Frosty the Snowman.


----------



## Plumbata (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey nice bottle!

 I know for a fact that there are a number of Decatur, IL collectors who pay big big money for milks from there, so with that being an old label-only Decatur bottle in an attractive shape I'd wager it is worth something to them too.

 Maybe the vinegar company bought a bunch of those figurals as highly-discounted NOS from some warehouse or distributor? I can't imagine that it was the kind of bottle specifically sought out by the vinegar packers, otherwise the label might reflect it.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol,...Cool bootle with interesting historical ties, but I thought it was a snowman too.[]


----------

